# spsp wed 422



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

me and G are thinking about rolling out to SPSP to get rid of our skunk. I know horseshoe azz(EC) is goin anyone else gonna be up?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be headin up there today after work. Did you mean Wednesday 4/23? Today is the 22nd.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TitusV said:


> I'll be headin up there today after work. Did you mean Wednesday 4/23? Today is the 22nd.


yeah totally did.

titus give us a report on water quality. im just wondering if it looks like chocolate milk so i don't have to drive all the way up there if it looks terrible!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

-


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

I be there to work on cast.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

^did you get ur saltiga?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Me and my dad should be there tommorow. Cya there


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Got lines in the water today around 4pm. Got a bite probably around 430. Turned out to be a lil 16 inch striper. Around 30 minutes later I get another bite which turned out to be an 8 inch WP. Don't know how it fit a 7/0 in its mouth, but it figured it out. After that I had nothing till I left at 10pm. Both bites were on incoming tide. Low tide was at 230pm. Water was not like Chocolate milk but it was not clear either. I think the water clarity will be fine tomorrow. Used bloodworms and had frozen herring I tried out but didnt work. Went through 2 dozen bloods. The bait stealers were out in force. I did manage to pull in 2 rigs with my sputniks. One was a double drop with J hooks (4-5/0 octopus) with a dead 20 inch striper. The striper had been gut hooked. Was a damn shame. It was a pretty fat one too. I fished exactly to the left of the point. Used 5 oz sputniks to hold bottom.


----------



## MRC (Jan 4, 2008)

I was also there. Got to SPSP about 5pm, stayed till 9:30. Only fish I saw was TitusV's WP from a distance. At least I believe that was TitusV and female companion. I only used BWs and also had plenty of bait stealers. I was to the right of the first set of rocks to the left of the point. Water was murkier than Sunday morning before the heavy rains. It should clear up quickly as the sediment settles. My daughter is getting married on Sat., if I get my list of things to do for the wedding done early enough today, I'm going back this evening.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep that was me and my GF. Did you have a fishing cart? It was a tough day with the wind blowing against us. The water was merky but I don't think that was the main problem. I think the problem was that since the wind was in our faces ~10mph we weren't getting it out far enough. 

I think I saw a couple P&S guys show up around dusk. They were to the right of the point. Hopefully they can chime in and tell us if they had any luck.

Hope you make it out there MRC. Today is looking like a great day to go. High of 68 degrees with winds around 4mph.


----------



## MRC (Jan 4, 2008)

I was just past the guy with the cart. I have a red hand truck with PVC to carry my rods. I'm pushing to get out there this evening.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*I was there between 6 am and 9 pm*

my only body count was 7 striped bass, all ranged between 22-26" and not one could even stretch an inch longer to keep. I also caught endless perch, and was using bloods all day. The water looked not bad compared to a week earlier. I saw my excellent friend from south africa, and my other friend from trinidad, it was like a reunion on the beach, that filled in the slow and painful hookups.:fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well we've had a heck of few days. on the way up to spsp tues night g's truck died. so after all the bs gets done, we drive up there, get there at 6 and fish till about 9 and drive back. didnt see anything over a ft caught. pretty day though and GREAT to see all the PS boys. oh did catcha croaker though.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice, how big was the croaker?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats not a croaker thats an upper bay puppy drum lol


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That's a monster!!! At least the SPSP skunk is gone...


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea thats a horse. ~18"?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> That's a monster!!! At least the SPSP skunk is gone...


i got a striper last weekend... it wasn't worth measuring but u know.... it counts...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dude, you look too clean to be fishing. So I guess I'll to make other plan for dinner huh?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hehe


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Dude, you look too clean to be fishing. So I guess I'll to make other plan for dinner huh?


.

you wanna buy a cat fish?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Dude, you look too clean to be fishing. So I guess I'll to make other plan for dinner huh?



whats for dinner tonight? G's truck is dead man... thats like a 10k dollar croaker. yeah we both were clean from work and etc and just drove... gangsta


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> whats for dinner tonight? G's truck is dead man... thats like a 10k dollar croaker. yeah we both were clean from work and etc and just drove... gangsta


well, had tuna salad yesterday... if you're still interested.. I might have some left.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Them stiff backs are good eating to. Sorry about the truck doods. Glad you got back ok.. The word from above was given that I couldn't go until my taxes were done, so it looks like James river explorations for me for a week or two.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

NTKG said:


> whats for dinner tonight? G's truck is dead man... thats like a 10k dollar croaker. yeah we both were clean from work and etc and just drove... gangsta


my mom ate that 10grand croaker. i fried it up! she says danka


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> .


al stop spying on me you #OMO


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

BAYFISHER said:


> my only body count was 7 striped bass, all ranged between 22-26" and not one could even stretch an inch longer to keep.


whoa when did this happen. when i got there everyone told me the same story that the biggest was caught by you at around 20" and bob (blue herons) 20" and other than some short, purty much it for the time before i got there! 
im gonna go yell at like 6 of the other guys there that day for withholding info! those punks.
congrat bayfisher i had noo idea anyone caught anything bigger than a 20incher

still what a fun day! hehehe


----------

